# GTA 5 kann einpacken: GTA 4 mit Bombast-Grafik dank iCEnhancer 1.2



## SebastianThoeing (5. Juli 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *GTA 5 kann einpacken: GTA 4 mit Bombast-Grafik dank iCEnhancer 1.2* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: GTA 5 kann einpacken: GTA 4 mit Bombast-Grafik dank iCEnhancer 1.2


----------



## Lazzarus (5. Juli 2011)

Man sollte vielleicht mehr an den Charaktermodels arbeiten, im Vergleich zum Rest sehen sie einfach schlecht aus...


----------



## greenbuddah (5. Juli 2011)

Sind die ganzen Automodelle auch in den 2.5 mB drin??


----------



## DrProof (5. Juli 2011)

Lazzarus schrieb:


> Man sollte vielleicht mehr an den Charaktermodels arbeiten, im Vergleich zum Rest sehen sie einfach schlecht aus...


 
die kann man mit reinen belichtungseffekten nicht retten...


----------



## Monstermic (5. Juli 2011)

Ersetzt diese Mod tatsächlich offiziell die ENB Mod oder ist sie nur besser?


----------



## demonsgalore (5. Juli 2011)

hübsch hübsch da ist es doch eine überlegung wert sich das spiel für den mod noch mal zu holen...

ot... die mobilesite ist echt scheiße... man kann da nicht mal kommentare verfassen und videos wwrden auchnicht angezeigt :-/...


----------



## ShadowDoom (5. Juli 2011)

Warum läuft der Mod denn (laut ReadMe) so schlecht unter dem 1.0.7. Patch? Dann kann man das mit Steam ja wohl vergessen.^^


----------



## UthaSnake (5. Juli 2011)

HAH 
Meine 8800GT gibt ja schion beim "normalen" GTA4 bei maximalen Details auf ...
...
bei diesem Mod würd es sie in STücke reißen 

...ein Versuch ist es wert


----------



## Predator91 (5. Juli 2011)

Und mit welcher Grafikkarte soll das spielbar sein? Ich kann mit meiner GTX 570 gerade so auf Max Settings spielen mit Weitsicht auf Max. Sieht aber sehr gut aus. Kann man es auch mit Steam benutzen?


----------



## Vordack (5. Juli 2011)

Predator91 schrieb:


> Und mit welcher Grafikkarte soll das spielbar sein? Ich kann mit meiner GTX 570 gerade so auf Max Settings spielen mit Weitsicht auf Max. Sieht aber sehr gut aus. Kann man es auch mit Steam benutzen?


 
Du kannst GTA4 OHNE Mod gerade so auf max spielen?

GTA4 ist sehr CPU lastig. Ohne Mod konnte ich es mit meinem x2 6000+ und 8800 GTS 512 auf max nicht spielen, auf mittel gerade so. Nach X4 955 Upgrade lief es auf alles max. butterweich (1980*1050).

Mit der Mod wird die Graka wohl etwas mehr beansprucht


----------



## Arkadon (5. Juli 2011)

Alles ganz toll......
Aber was nützt die beste Grafik in einem Game wenn man dort nix machen kann....Frage mich was die Programmierer sich dabei gedacht haben ne Hammer Cit auf die Beine zu stellen wo man in 1% aller Häuser reindarf.
Also vieleicht gibt es Mods die das eingefügt haben (hab mich damit noch nicht beschäftigt)
Da war ja Saints Row oder GTA SA seiner Zeit um Welten voraus.
Geschäfte kaufen/Gym/100 von Klamotten/Wohnung einrichten/Friseur/Car Tunning usw usw
Also meine Meinung...gibt sicherlich genug Leute die das gaaanz anders sehn...


----------



## Arkadon (5. Juli 2011)

Ich verlange ja da nix utopisches aber stellt mal vor ihr würdet in einer City leben wo es 4 Klamottenläden und 5 Burgerläden gäbe ... wäre schon bissel öde oder^^


----------



## Kristian (5. Juli 2011)

Also habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? Die Mod verändert hauptsächlich nur das Lightning? Und wie kommt man dann zu den besseren Texturen? Denn GTA4 hat nicht solche hübschen Texturen, wie sie im Video gezeigt werden. Ich würde mal vermuten, dass da noch mehr Mods installiert wurden und das iCEnhance nur als kleines i-Tüpfelchen das Aussehen verbessert haben.


----------



## dr-breen (5. Juli 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Nach X4 955 Upgrade lief es auf alles max. butterweich (1980*1050).


 
Sorry, aber das glaub ich dir absolut nicht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Juli 2011)

Irgendwie schwankt der Eindruck ein wenig, wenn ich mir die Screenshots anschauen. Mal denkt man, man schaut ein Foto an, mal aber wirken manche Screenshots, als hätte man dort Spielzeugautos hingestellt...irgendwie künstlich, wohingegen manch andere Szenen sehr realitätsnahe wirken.


----------



## dohderbert (5. Juli 2011)

Das sind doch aber auch anderen Texturen oder ?


----------



## mimc1 (5. Juli 2011)

dr-breen schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das glaub ich dir absolut nicht.


 Nartürlich wieso sollte das bei him anders sein bei Mir liefen alle anderen Enb settings auch einwand frei und ich hab viele von verschiedenen Leuten probiert manche sahen gut aus mansche nit.


----------



## Dativ (5. Juli 2011)

Meine Güte. Ich dachte auf den ersten Blick bei dem ersten Screenshot, dass das ein Foto-Vergleichsbild sein soll. Sehr (!) beeindruckend!


----------



## baiR (5. Juli 2011)

Und ich musste mich mit der schäbigen Xbox 360 Version von GTA IV zufriedenstellen weil ich leider nur einen C2D besitze. 
Das Schlimmste waren aber nicht die grafischen sondern performancetechnischen Abstriche die ich mit der Konsolenversion gegenüber der PC Version machen musste. Das Spiel habe ich wegen der schlechten Performance sogar zeitweise nicht mehr weitergespielt. Dann kommt noch der Videoedition der PC-Version hinzu. Diesen Editor hätte ich nur zu gerne gehabt.

Aber GTA IV bildet zusammen mit Red Dead Redemption eine große Ausnahme denn die meisten Konsolenspiele laufen fast permanent flüssig.

Wenn ich diese Mod sehe, dann hätte ich nur zu gern einen neuen 4-6 Kern CPU. Der Unterschied zur normalen Grafik ist gewaltig und beeindruckend. Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen.



dr-breen schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das glaub ich dir absolut nicht.


 

Warum soll er lügen?

Es ist wohlbekannt, dass das Spiel sehr CPU-lastig ist. In allen Benchmarks las man immer nur davon, dass man einen sehr guten CPU benötigt.

Viele von denen, die verdammt fette Monstermaschinen von PC's Zuhause haben, haben eigentlich weniger Ahnung von PC's als PCler die in kleineren Maße aufrüsten. Denn diese wissen, dass man nicht ne Ultrahighendmaschine benötigt um aktuelle Spiele in höchster Grafikqualität und super Performance spielen zu können. Die sparen sich dann lieber das Geld und rüsten weiter auf wenn es angemessen ist.

Deshalb liest man auch so oft solche Kommentare wie deinem.
Ich will damit nicht behaupten, dass du einer derjenigen bist die einen Ultrahighend-PC Zuhause haben denn es gibt ja nicht nur Schwarz und Weiß sondern auch etwas dazwischen.



Predator91 schrieb:


> Und  mit welcher Grafikkarte soll das spielbar sein? Ich kann mit meiner GTX  570 gerade so auf Max Settings spielen mit Weitsicht auf Max. Sieht  aber sehr gut aus. Kann man es auch mit Steam benutzen?


 
Vlt. könntest du einfach bei Benutzung der Mod die Weitsicht runterstellen?  Wäre mal ne Überlegung wert. Die Weitsicht muss doch nicht unbedingt auf Maximum sein. Man achtet beim Zocken sowieso nicht auf sehr weit entfernte Dinge. Man kann im echten Leben auch nicht aus mehreren Kilometern Entfernung alles erkennen. Außerdem gibt es beim Spiel ja auch einen Grafikregler an dem man den Radius von hochauflösenden Objekten in einem bestimmten Umkreis sehen kann. Den kann man für diese Mod eventuell auch herunterdrehen.


----------



## kaputto8800 (5. Juli 2011)

Kann man diese Mod auch irgendwo anders runterladen? Ich finde auf der HP keinen Download Button und wenn ich mich registrieren will dann sagt er mir ständig das meine E-Mail adresse gebannt sei, habs mit 2 Stück probiert. Weiß einer was?


----------



## kaputto8800 (5. Juli 2011)

lol bin ich blind -.- vergesst die Frage einfach


----------



## Skaty12 (5. Juli 2011)

Ich will nich wissen, was ein Pc kosten muss der das mit 40 FPS hinbekommt (ohne OC natürlich...)


----------



## Namuraz (5. Juli 2011)

dohderbert schrieb:


> Das sind doch aber auch anderen Texturen oder ?


 Sind zu 100% auch andere Texturen. Wo bekommt man den Texture-Mod her?


Für neue Autos gibts GTA-Mod-Seiten:
GTA4-Mods.com - Grand Theft Auto 4 car mods, tools, and more!
GTAinside.com - GRAND THEFT AUTO Source for Mods, Addons, Cars, Maps, Skins und mehr


----------



## uglygames (5. Juli 2011)

so ein quatsch was hier steht, für mich sieht das alles nicht besser aus, im gegenteil, bis auf den einen screenshot...ansonsten sieht es aus, als ob schatten fehlen.


----------



## Vordack (5. Juli 2011)

dr-breen schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das glaub ich dir absolut nicht.


 
Dann lass es bleiben.


----------



## Sirius89 (5. Juli 2011)

Sieht realistischer aus als Crysis 2,ganz ehrlich. O_O

Screenshot 2 sieht einfach nur richtig RICHTIG edel aus.Ach,alle screens sehen edel aus.
Ich glaub ich werds mir mal kaufen,habe auch die Addons noch gar net gezockt.


----------



## MasterHD01 (5. Juli 2011)

eine kurze Frage..geht das auch mit EFLC?!
Ist ja eigentlich von maps usw das selbe (soweit ich weiß).
dürften ja nur einzelheiten und Interface und so anderst sein.

aber sonst: geil!!


----------



## Zybba (5. Juli 2011)

MasterHD01 schrieb:


> eine kurze Frage..geht das auch mit EFLC?!
> Ist ja eigentlich von maps usw das selbe (soweit ich weiß).


 
Theoretisch schon. Das bezieht sich ja wahrscheinlich lediglich auf die Umwelt. Nicht mal auf die Maps, sondern halt auf Beleuchtung etc.

Wobei Rockstar gegen Modder vorgegangen ist, indem sie neue Patches reingehauen haben.

"Die Mod läuft derzeit allerdings nur unter Patch 1.0.4.0 oder Patch 1.0.0.4."
Ist halt die Frage, worauf EFLC zugreift, das kam ja sicher nach dem letzten GTA IV Patch raus...
Von daher ist es vllt. doch nicht so einfach möglich.

Mir ist das erst während des Schreibens bewusst geworden...^^
Daher wirkt der Post etwas wirr. 

Edit:
Ich muss meine Aussage von vorhin korrigieren, habe in nem anderen Forum  gelesen, dass es bei einem User mit EFLC problemlos geht.


----------



## uglygames (5. Juli 2011)

Endlich ging der Download.


----------



## snaapsnaap (5. Juli 2011)

Die Effekte sind teilweise schon etwas übertrieben, ich mags lieber ohne extremes DOF, Bloom und Motion Blur.
Meine Version sieht ebenfalls gut aus, und läuft bei mir 955x4 ohne oc, gtx460 768mb 800mhz und 8gb ebenfalls gut, d.h. ~25fps was für gta ausreicht.

fullscreen 2520er:
http://www.abload.de/img/fullj797.jpg

runtergerechnet auf 1680, wie es aufm moni rauskommt:
http://www.abload.de/img/gtaiv2011-07-0516-05-437yb.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/gtaiv2011-07-0516-03-317ba.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/gtaiv2011-07-0516-01-4w7ng.jpg


----------



## Malifurion (5. Juli 2011)

Ich glaub ich installier GTA4 nur wegen der Mod noch einmal  das schaut ja besser aus wie Crysis 2 ^^


----------



## Mentor501 (5. Juli 2011)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Die Effekte sind teilweise schon etwas übertrieben, ich mags lieber ohne extremes DOF, Bloom und Motion Blur.
> Meine Version sieht ebenfalls gut aus, und läuft bei mir 955x4 ohne oc, gtx460 768mb 800mhz und 8gb ebenfalls gut, d.h. ~25fps was für gta ausreicht.
> 
> fullscreen 2520er:
> ...


 
Geschmackssache, ich finde es aber schwachsinnig eine allgemeingültige Aussage DOF, Bloom und Motion Blur betreffend zu erstellen.
Gerade dezentes Motion Blur kann einer Szene Leben einhauchen, Bloom kann durchaus als schönes Stilmittel verwendet werden und qualitativ hochwertiges sowie geschickt eingesetztes DoF kann es meiner Meinung nach gar nicht genug geben.

Leider sind die meisten Grafiker die für die Spieleschmieden arbeiten nicht gerade Meister in diesem Fach, aber es bringt nichts diese Features einfach zu verteufeln.

Was diese Mod angeht, so mag das dem ein oder anderen vielleicht etwas zu viel sein, meiner Meinung fängt es aber die Schwächen der Engine perfekt auf, simuliert herrvoragend die Eigenschaften einer Filmkammera und nutzt gewisse Effekte als gekonntes Stilmittel, in Kurz: "Mir gefällts"; Zumal sich der damit einhergehende Effekt, das Gesehene wirke wesentlich realer, nicht leugnen lässt.


----------



## dohderbert (5. Juli 2011)

gibts nen link zum texturenpack


----------



## sickboxx (5. Juli 2011)

wow... donnerwetter... da sollte man sich GTA IV doch mal kaufen... einfach nur um durch
diese Straßen laufen zu können


----------



## mimc1 (5. Juli 2011)

Allso ich kan mansche Leute hier nicht verstehen ^^


----------



## Zybba (5. Juli 2011)

MasterHD01 schrieb:


> eine kurze Frage..geht das auch mit EFLC?!


 
Ich muss meine Aussage von vorhin korrigieren, habe in nem anderen Forum gelesen, dass es bei einem User mit EFLC problemlos geht.


----------



## rohan123 (5. Juli 2011)

Ja da will ich GTA4 wieder spielen. Die Grafik war mir dann nach anfänglichem AHA-Effekt doch zu altbacken. Unglaublich, dass sie trotzdem die Hardwar derart fordert. Ohne Mod sieht man das überhapt nicht gerechtfertigt.

Aber mit dieser Mod jedenfalls. Können sich die Entwickler eins abschneiden von - ohne Modder wären viele Spile schon tot.


----------



## cell81469 (5. Juli 2011)

oO die grafik is echt nett damit vorallem bei der Größe

Ich würd bloß den vorschlag machen den Link nochmal Extra anzufügen weil der im Text ziemlich untergeht.

Falls wer nen Mirror haben will weil bei mir zb grad die verlinkte Seite brutal langsam ist http://www.chip.de/downloads/iCEnhancer-fuer-GTA-4_50111610.html
oder 2. link bei google;P


----------



## newt2007 (5. Juli 2011)

oO Wie kann man mit knapp 3 MB soviel erreichen?
Echt erstaunlich.

Wo kriegt man eigentlich die ganzen Skins her?
Sucht man sich die alle einzeln zusammen oder gibts gute Skinpacks?


----------



## Bazookaman (5. Juli 2011)

Installiert..... sieht voll kacke aus.. vorallem der Kontrast den man nichtmals verändern kann..die bäume sind 2D dargestellt... ne danke^^


----------



## Bazookaman (5. Juli 2011)

Bazookaman schrieb:


> Installiert..... sieht voll kacke aus.. vorallem der Kontrast den man nichtmals verändern kann..die bäume sind 2D dargestellt... ne danke^^


 
oder habe ich was falsch gemacht ?... man muss ja nur die dateien rüberkopieren...


----------



## Bazookaman (5. Juli 2011)

oder habe ich was falsch gemacht?... man muss doch nur die dateien rüberkopieren...


----------



## Nuallan (5. Juli 2011)

*Wichtig!*

1. Das iCEnhancer Archiv ist falsch gepackt, die "visualSettings.dat" gehört in "common/data" und nicht in "data".

2. Ihr braucht entweder "xliveless" *oder* "Asiloader" + "FileCheckFix.asi" um euer Spiel Mod-fähig zu machen und alle Effekte (richtig) zu sehen. Google hilft.

3. iCEnhancer basiert auf ENB 0.082, das wird vom ENB-Erfinder nicht mehr angeboten. Grund: "removed, the reason is possible videocard corruption".

Das soll keine Panikmache sein, sondern nur ne Warnung. Passt auf eure Temps auf (besonders NVIDIA Nutzer). Steht auch in der Readme vom iCEnahncer, werden aber die wenigsten lesen...

@PCG: Macht das nächste mal eure Hausaufgaben


----------



## mimc1 (5. Juli 2011)

Bazookaman schrieb:


> oder habe ich was falsch gemacht?... man muss doch nur die dateien rüberkopieren...


 Vielleicht sollte Pcgames den Jungs hier auch mal ERKLÄREN wie das ganze geht 

Wieso das bei dir so dumm ausiht kan ich dir sagen, in der datei iceconfig.ini gibt es eine Zeile ( ForceAntialiasing=false) Das False zu einem( True ) machen dan Habt ihr Die doppelte Auflösung des weiteren in die Zeile (DisplayWidth=1280
DisplayHeight=720) eure auflösung rein dan könnt ihr eure Grafikkarten foltern 



G_M


----------



## Bazookaman (5. Juli 2011)

Nuallan schrieb:


> *Wichtig!*
> 
> 1. Das iCEnhancer Archiv ist falsch gepackt, die "visualSettings.dat" gehört in "common/data" und nicht in "data".
> 
> ...


 
wäre cool wenn du mir in schritten sagen könntest was ich zu tun habe... in modden bin ich neuling.. wäre echt voll nett 
danke im voraus!


----------



## mimc1 (5. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht sollte Pcgames den Jungs hier auch mal ERKLÄREN wie das ganze geht

Wieso das bei dir so dumm ausiht kan ich dir sagen, in der datei iceconfig.ini gibt es eine Zeile ( ForceAntialiasing=false) Das False zu einem( True ) machen dan Habt ihr Die doppelte Auflösung des weiteren in die Zeile (DisplayWidth=1280
DisplayHeight=720) eure auflösung rein dan könnt ihr eure Grafikkarten foltern



G_M


----------



## Nuallan (5. Juli 2011)

Bazookaman schrieb:


> wäre cool wenn du mir in schritten sagen könntest was ich zu tun habe... in modden bin ich neuling.. wäre echt voll nett
> danke im voraus!



Hab ich doch grade geschrieben, du brauchst xliveless. Du hast es sogar zitiert.. Ich google das mal für dich:
--> GTAForums.com -> [REL|GTAIV] XLiveLess

Damit dürfte das mit den Farben besser hinhauen, hier hatte schon einer das Problem:
--> GTAForums.com -> ENB Screenshots and Artwork Thread


----------



## Bazookaman (5. Juli 2011)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Hab ich doch grade geschrieben, du brauchst xliveless. Du hast es sogar zitiert.. Ich google das mal für dich:
> --> GTAForums.com -> [REL|GTAIV] XLiveLess
> 
> Damit dürfte das mit den Farben besser hinhauen, hier hatte schon einer das Problem:
> --> GTAForums.com -> ENB Screenshots and Artwork Thread


 
d.h. wenn ich das mit dem xliveless mache...sollte es funktionieren ?


----------



## pkroos (5. Juli 2011)

ganz ehrlich,mir gefällt das original gta 4 besser


----------



## Nuallan (5. Juli 2011)

Bazookaman schrieb:


> d.h. wenn ich das mit dem xliveless mache...sollte es funktionieren ?



Ja, xlive.dll in den Gta4-Ordner. Dann sollte es besser aussehen. Aber Achtung, dann gibts kein Multiplayer mehr und die alten Savegames gehen nich mehr (mit xliveless werden die nich mehr im GFWL-Account gespeichert sondern extra). 

Eine Alternative wäre noch "Asiloader" + "FileCheckFix.asi". Und nein, die such ich jetzt nicht bei Google 
Ob der Multiplayer dann noch geht weiß ich nich, spiele eh immer mit Patch 1.0.4.0.


----------



## mimc1 (5. Juli 2011)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Ja, xlive.dll in den Gta4-Ordner. Dann sollte es besser aussehen. Aber Achtung, dann gibts kein Multiplayer mehr und die alten Savegames gehen nich mehr (mit xliveless werden die nich mehr im GFWL-Account gespeichert sondern extra).
> 
> Eine Alternative wäre noch "Asiloader" + "FileCheckFix.asi". Und nein, die such ich jetzt nicht bei Google
> Ob der Multiplayer dann noch geht weiß ich nich, spiele eh immer mit Patch 1.0.4.0.


 Der muss kein Xliveless Benutzen


----------



## Nuallan (5. Juli 2011)

mimc1 schrieb:


> Der muss kein Xliveless Benutzen


 
GTAForums.com -> Enb Problems



> 2. Use Xliveless its the best ASI Loader, Who likes GFWL much anyway. This will fix the screen being too bright



Punkt.


----------



## mimc1 (5. Juli 2011)

Nuallan schrieb:


> GTAForums.com -> Enb Problems
> 
> 
> 
> Punkt.


 Lalalalal gibt auch andere gute Asi Loader aber in dem Punkt hast du recht Muss mich verbeugen  Sorry


----------



## Stroiner (5. Juli 2011)

Und was für ne Grafikkarte soll man da haben??
Ich habe 2 Geforce 9800 GTX + im SLI und sehe die Zwischensequenzen nicht flüssig, ohne mods


----------



## mimc1 (5. Juli 2011)

Stroiner schrieb:


> Und was für ne Grafikkarte soll man da haben??
> Ich habe 2 Geforce 9800 GTX + im SLI und sehe die Zwischensequenzen nicht flüssig, ohne mods


 Naja ich würde nicht behaupten das du ne gewisse Karte brauchst, aber durch das Ganze downsampling kommt schon viel Arbeit auf die Karte zu allso sollte es schon was Leistungsstarkes sein kannst aber die ENB setings anpassen !


----------



## mimc1 (5. Juli 2011)

Wünsche euch allen nochen schönen Abend!!!


----------



## Predator91 (5. Juli 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Du kannst GTA4 OHNE Mod gerade so auf max spielen?
> 
> GTA4 ist sehr CPU lastig. Ohne Mod konnte ich es mit meinem x2 6000+ und 8800 GTS 512 auf max nicht spielen, auf mittel gerade so. Nach X4 955 Upgrade lief es auf alles max. butterweich (1980*1050).
> 
> Mit der Mod wird die Graka wohl etwas mehr beansprucht


Ich habe einen I5 2500K, also sollte der reichen. Ich kenne aber das Problem. Es liegt an der Grafikkarte. Wenn ich z.B. die Weitsicht auf Max stelle steht da immer wie viel vram es braucht, und meine hat 1280, was gerade so reicht um es Maxed Out zu spielen.

Edit: Bei meinem ersten Post am anfang habe ich ein Fehler gemacht. Ich habe diese Mod noch nicht Probiert. Die Grafikkarte kriegt es OHNE Mods gerade noch so hin alles auf Max darzustellen. Grund ist wie oben geschrieben der VRam.


----------



## Zybba (6. Juli 2011)

Predator91 schrieb:


> Wenn ich z.B. die Weitsicht auf Max stelle steht da immer wie viel vram es braucht, und meine hat 1280, was gerade so reicht um es Maxed Out zu spielen.


 
Das Problem mit der VRam Grenze kannst du umgehen.

Aus nem Forum kopiert:
"Erstelle im GTA IV Hauptverzeichnis eine "commandline.txt" mit folgendem Inhalt:
-norestrictions
-nomemrestrict
Das entfernt die Begrenzung."
Falls du schon ne commandline.txt hast, kannst du die beiden Zeilen einfach mit darein setzen.

Wenn deine Karte natürlich jetzt schon am Limit ist, macht das wohl keinen Sinn. Aber bei mir und anderen stand das da auch, aber durch den Trick konnte alles auf max gestellt werden. Bei mir wars immer noch gut spielbar (GTX 280 1 GB Ram).
Probier es einfach mal aus.


----------



## Primekill (6. Juli 2011)

Den Screenshots nach hat das Spiel jetzt die beste Grafik überhaupt.
Das ist ja Fotorealistisch, bei den meisten muss ma überlgen ob die Real sind.
lol


----------



## Monstermic (6. Juli 2011)

Wäre einer (der redakteure oder der user) so freundlich und erklärt stück für stück was man für mods braucht um die Grafik zu bekommen die auf den Bildern zu sehen ist? Das wär echt nett. und wesentlich sinnvoller, als einfach noch mehr hübsche Bilder zu posten. auch ein texturenvergleich ziwschen den verschiedenen texturenpacks wäre gut.


----------



## Bynare (6. Juli 2011)

Hab's Gestern Abend mal ausprobiert. Die Spiegelungen sind schon der Hammer, aber die Beleuchtung gefällt mir oftmals nicht so gut - insbesondere wenn man Licht von vorn bekommt. Trotzdem sehr beeindruckend! Läuft übrigens sehr ordentlich auf einer GTX275 (unter 1280x720).


----------



## Morathi (6. Juli 2011)

Monstermic schrieb:


> Wäre einer (der redakteure oder der user) so freundlich und erklärt stück für stück was man für mods braucht um die Grafik zu bekommen die auf den Bildern zu sehen ist? Das wär echt nett. und wesentlich sinnvoller, als einfach noch mehr hübsche Bilder zu posten. auch ein texturenvergleich ziwschen den verschiedenen texturenpacks wäre gut.


 
/sign

Zumindest ne Ansage, welche Mods dieses Bild ergeben wär nützlich. Ansonsten wirken die Screenshots doch sehr geschönt. Die Mod alleine ergibt das Bild bei weitem nicht!


----------



## mimc1 (6. Juli 2011)

Monstermic schrieb:


> Wäre einer (der redakteure oder der user) so freundlich und erklärt stück für stück was man für mods braucht um die Grafik zu bekommen die auf den Bildern zu sehen ist? Das wär echt nett. und wesentlich sinnvoller, als einfach noch mehr hübsche Bilder zu posten. auch ein texturenvergleich ziwschen den verschiedenen texturenpacks wäre gut.


 

Allso die Mod GTA4-Mods.com - Grand Theft Auto 4 car mods, tools, and more! Runter laden.Die dateien die du jetzt sihst einfach alle ins Gta IV Verzeichnis Kopieren und über schreiben.Nun die Datei iceconfig.ini Öffnen Zeile ForceAntialiasing=false suchen und das False zu einem True machen.Als nästes in die Zeilen DisplayWidth=1280
DisplayHeight=720 diene Auflösung reinschreiben. Das wars im Großen das ganze Funktioniert übrigens auch Mit EFLC.Nur müssen die datein auch alle in TLAD ordner sowie TBOGT Überschrieben werden.

Ps: Texturen Packs brauchst du nicht unbedingt allso ich brauch keins und mein Game siht Top AUS ImageShack

PSS: Allerdings benutze ich nicht iCEnhancer da gibt es weit besser Modis


----------



## Monstermic (6. Juli 2011)

mimc1 schrieb:


> Allso die Mod GTA4-Mods.com - Grand Theft Auto 4 car mods, tools, and more! Runter laden.Die dateien die du jetzt sihst einfach alle ins Gta IV Verzeichnis Kopieren und über schreiben.Nun die Datei iceconfig.ini Öffnen Zeile ForceAntialiasing=false suchen und das False zu einem True machen.Als nästes in die Zeilen DisplayWidth=1280
> DisplayHeight=720 diene Auflösung reinschreiben. Das wars im Großen das ganze Funktioniert übrigens auch Mit EFLC.Nur müssen die datein auch alle in TLAD ordner sowie TBOGT Überschrieben werden.
> 
> Ps: Texturen Packs brauchst du nicht unbedingt allso ich brauch keins und mein Game siht Top AUS ImageShack
> ...


 
mmh, also die grafik auf deinem bild sieht bei weitem nicht so aus wie auf den bilder in diesem artikel. ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass eine solche grafik ohne texturenmod möglich ist. müsstest du mir mit deinen bildern beweisen. und welche mod ist besser als iCEnhancer? warum dann der ganze hype hier?


----------



## Stephan1982 (6. Juli 2011)

Wieder eine News, die einfach so hingeklatscht wurde! Hauptsache die Headline macht Eindruck und es wird geklickt! Langsam fange ich echt an, an der PCGames-Redaktion zu zweifeln! Der Mod hat 2,82MB!!! Das Spiel sieht mit dieser Mod also garantiert nicht so aus wie auf den Screenshots! Das man für solch eine Optik noch weitere Textur-Packs und etliche Zusatz-Proggis brauch samt Anleitungen usw. wird in dem Artikel natürlich nicht erwähnt! Geschweigedenn wo man solche Textur-Packs samt Anleitungen herbekommt! Somit ist News mal wieder total falsch, unvollständig und für Modding-Anfänger schlicht und einfach unbrauchbar! Sorry, aber eure "Berichterstattung" wird immer schlechter!


----------



## Monstermic (6. Juli 2011)

Stephan1982 schrieb:


> Wieder eine News, die einfach so hingeklatscht wurde! Hauptsache die Headline macht Eindruck und es wird geklickt! Langsam fange ich echt an, an der PCGames-Redaktion zu zweifeln! Der Mod hat 2,82MB!!! Das Spiel sieht mit dieser Mod also garantiert nicht so aus wie auf den Screenshots! Das man für solch eine Optik noch weitere Textur-Packs und etliche Zusatz-Proggis brauch samt Anleitungen usw. wird in dem Artikel natürlich nicht erwähnt! Geschweigedenn wo man solche Textur-Packs samt Anleitungen herbekommt! Somit ist News mal wieder total falsch, unvollständig und für Modding-Anfänger schlicht und einfach unbrauchbar! Sorry, aber eure "Berichterstattung" wird immer schlechter!



jup. da werden einfach nur stumpf bilder aus anderen foren gepostet. ohne das Ganze zu hinterfragen, die performance zu messen, vorher/nachher bilder anzufertigen, verschiedene modkombinationen mit bild zu vergleichen etc. 

Nun könnte man sagen, dass das zu aufwendig wäre für eine Mod. Aber da das Ganze hier ja zum wichtigsten thema der seite aufgeblasen wird, zieht das argument nich mehr!


----------



## Monstermic (6. Juli 2011)

Hab mal eine Kurzbeschreibung gefunden. Angeblich ist dadurch das Hauptbild des artikels entstanden:



Here's a quick guide, quote it for people, now the questions are getting out of hand 


 Get the retail version.

 Install patch 1.0.4.0: 
http://www.gamefront.com/files/13914...ch-v.-1.0.4.0/

 Download Xliveless:

http://public.sannybuilder.com/GTA4/...ss-0.999b7.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/39299348...ss-0.999b7.rar

 Place only the "Xlive.dll" in your root GTA IV folder, where the .exe is placed.

 Download iCEhanced 1.2:

http://www.gta4-mods.com/misc/icenha...phic-mod-f9236

 Keep the folder structure and copy them into your root folder and just replace any files when it asks. ( Remember to back up if you want to restore )

 Open the newly copied "iceconfig" and find the [TREE] section. Replace the numbers below with the following;

 [TREE]
 LeavesReflectionAmount=0.0
 LeavesSpecularPower=0.0
 LeavesAmbientAmount=0.95
 LeavesColorMultiplier=1.0
 LeavesColorPow=1.8
 LeavesColorFilterR=1.0
 LeavesColorFilterG=1.0
 LeavesColorFilterB=1.2

 It gives you some better looking trees, the default are overly green and very ugly. 

 Now you can, alternatively, download a texture mod of your desire. I suggest "Better City Textures" that clock in at over 7GB unpacked. 

http://www.gtagarage.com/mods/show.php?id=5906

 Another Copy & Paste job, copy over to the root folder, keep the structure and replace when it asks ( Remember to back up ). 

 Start the game, enjoy. That's the basics. Plenty of more modding to do, cars, in-game trainers, skins etc. but you can toy around with that yourself.



Also sind tatsächlich viel bessere texturen  UND andere bäume UND iCEnhancer UND downsampling.


----------



## dohderbert (6. Juli 2011)

sag ich doch, ich schreib schon seit gestern, bitte link zum texture pack 

danke monstermic


----------



## Nuallan (6. Juli 2011)

Hab noch mal ne Anleitung geschrieben -> GTA 4 iCEnhancer 1.2 Anleitung


----------



## mimc1 (6. Juli 2011)

Monstermic schrieb:


> mmh, also die grafik auf deinem bild sieht bei weitem nicht so aus wie auf den bilder in diesem artikel. ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass eine solche grafik ohne texturenmod möglich ist. müsstest du mir mit deinen bildern beweisen. und welche mod ist besser als iCEnhancer? warum dann der ganze hype hier?


 Ice Hancer ist nichts anderes als ein Modifiziertes ENB klar siht das Imba aus, aber die Grafik die ihr da seht ist ja auch nur für BILDER .Diese Einstellungen laufen nur mit 10-15 Frapes die Grafik wird nur so hoch gestellt auf grund der Bilder deswegen findest du auch kein Videos was diese Grafik zeigt!!!


----------



## Namuraz (6. Juli 2011)

Najo, werd das heute mal alles testen. Glaube fast, dass das Texture-Pack mehr ausmacht, als das Beleuchtungs-Zeugs, weil das ist in GTA von haus aus schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## nataSic (6. Juli 2011)

mimc1 schrieb:


> Ice Hancer ist nichts anderes als ein Modifiziertes ENB klar siht das Imba aus, aber die Grafik die ihr da seht ist ja auch nur für BILDER .Diese Einstellungen laufen nur mit 10-15 Frapes die Grafik wird nur so hoch gestellt auf grund der Bilder deswegen findest du auch kein Videos was diese Grafik zeigt!!!


 Ich finde diese Videos echt ziemlich beeindruckend:

YouTube - ‪Test 1.2E - Just a random run‬‏
YouTube - ‪ICEnHANCER 1.2E++ GTA IV ENB!!!‬‏

 Bei den ersten steht aber glaube nur drin, dass er verschiedene mods genommen hat, aber nicht die ENBseries


----------



## Mentor501 (6. Juli 2011)

mimc1 schrieb:


> Ice Hancer ist nichts anderes als ein Modifiziertes ENB klar siht das Imba aus, aber die Grafik die ihr da seht ist ja auch nur für BILDER .Diese Einstellungen laufen nur mit 10-15 Frapes die Grafik wird nur so hoch gestellt auf grund der Bilder deswegen findest du auch kein Videos was diese Grafik zeigt!!!


 
Unfug, bei mir läuft die Mod (Ich habe wohlgemerkt die Installationsanleitung beachtet!) mitsamt einiger Vehicle mods sowie der vom Macher verwendeten Textur Mod, und das Spiel sieht exakt so aus wie auf den Bildern, und ich habe gerade mal ne 5er Radeon (und nein ich habe nicht alles auf Max, aber beinahe und alles was für diesen Mod von Bedeutung ist), keine 5er Geforce, ich denke die Hauptlast liegt sowieso immer noch beim Prozessor, und da macht mein 2600k keine Probleme.
Außerdem gibt es natürlich Videos der Mod, eines was bis vor kurzem sogar noch in dieser News verlinkt, jetzt ist hier leider nur noch die Beta Fassung der nächsten Version zu sehen, die IMO viel schlechter aussieht.
YouTube - ‪iCEnhancer 1.2 - Old video footage‬‏
Tatsächlich sieht es bei mir noch etwas besser aus als in diesem Video.


----------



## Zybba (6. Juli 2011)

Google ist euer Freund...

Warten auf GTA 5: GTA 4 in Surround-Grafik und mit sehenswerten Mods - Update - gta 4, gta 5, multimonitoring

Extrem-Tuning für GTA 4: So gut wird nicht einmal GTA 5 aussehen - Update: neue Mod, erste Bilder und Video - gta 4, gta 4: episodes from liberty city, gta 5

Lest da einfach die Artikel und Userkommentare und ihr findet alles, was ihr braucht. Auch Texturmods.


----------



## mimc1 (6. Juli 2011)

nataSic schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Videos echt ziemlich beeindruckend:
> 
> YouTube - ‪Test 1.2E - Just a random run‬‏
> YouTube - ‪ICEnHANCER 1.2E++ GTA IV ENB!!!‬‏
> ...


    iCEnhancer basiert auf ENB 0.082 Google es


----------



## Morathi (6. Juli 2011)

Kann jemand seine Erfahrungen mit einer GTX460 schildern? Hab vor der Überhitzungsproblematik etwas Angst...


----------



## Bazookaman (6. Juli 2011)

auf den bildern und videos sieht immer alles so geil aus... wenn ich das mache... wie fürn arsch... ka was da abgeht.. hab alles nach der anleitung gemacht wie es sein soll aber iwie ... ka....


----------



## Nuallan (6. Juli 2011)

Bazookaman schrieb:


> auf den bildern und videos sieht immer alles so geil aus... wenn ich das mache... wie fürn arsch... ka was da abgeht.. hab alles nach der anleitung gemacht wie es sein soll aber iwie ... ka....



Nach welcher Anleitung?


----------



## UberMercury (6. Juli 2011)

Unglaublich... Und das läuft alles mit der ursprünglichen Engine hinter GTA 4, bloß dass die modifiziert oder dergleichen wurde?


----------



## Lueppi (6. Juli 2011)

Kann ich das ganze eigtl. auch bei der Steam Version verwenden ?
Weil für 8,74 € gibbet da heute die Complete Edition...


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2011)

mimc1 schrieb:


> iCEnhancer basiert auf ENB 0.082 Google es



Braucht man dann erst ENB und installiert danach ICEnhancer, oder enthält der iCe schon diesen ENB? Der Download für den iCe ist nämlich recht klein ^^

Wegen Steam: ich wollte das mal heute abend installieren und kann dann mal bescheid geben, ob es auch mit fer Steam-Version klappt.


----------



## Morathi (6. Juli 2011)

Lueppi schrieb:


> Kann ich das ganze eigtl. auch bei der Steam Version verwenden ?
> Weil für 8,74 € gibbet da heute die Complete Edition...


 
Ja, kann man. OLäuft auch mit der Steam-Version, auch wenn das die 1.0.7.0 ist. Allerdings gibts nach ner Weile nen Bluescreen, da meine GTX460 zu heiss wird. Jetzt mal noch zusätzlichen Lüfter reingehauen, mal schauen ob/wie lange es diesmal läuft.


----------



## Lueppi (6. Juli 2011)

Morathi schrieb:


> Ja, kann man. OLäuft auch mit der Steam-Version, auch wenn das die 1.0.7.0 ist. Allerdings gibts nach ner Weile nen Bluescreen, da meine GTX460 zu heiss wird. Jetzt mal noch zusätzlichen Lüfter reingehauen, mal schauen ob/wie lange es diesmal läuft.


 

Gut zu wissen, danke. Werde dann direkt mal zuschlagen 

Bin mal gespannt was meine Grafikkarte (ATI Radeon HD5850) dazu meint ^^


----------



## Nuallan (6. Juli 2011)

Morathi schrieb:


> Ja, kann man. OLäuft auch mit der Steam-Version, auch wenn das die 1.0.7.0 ist.


 
Es läuft vielleicht, aber nicht vollständig. Zitat vom iCEnhancer-Erfinder von vorhin: 

"Found the way to even adapt the whole ENB to 1.0.7.0"

Also die nächste Version läuft vielleicht 100% mit 1.0.7.0, diese hier aber nicht


----------



## Morathi (6. Juli 2011)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Es läuft vielleicht, aber nicht vollständig. Zitat vom iCEnhancer-Erfinder von vorhin:
> 
> "Found the way to even adapt the whole ENB to 1.0.7.0"
> 
> Also die nächste Version läuft vielleicht 100% mit 1.0.7.0, diese hier aber nicht


 
Die Lichteffekte gehen auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Preey (6. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich mir jetzt GTA bei media markt kaufen würde wäre das dann eine Version die , dieser Mod unterstütz ? ALso ohne Bluescreen usw!


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2011)

Wenn Du eine Version im Laden kaufst, kannst Du ja selber den Patch runterladen und installieren, den Du haben willst, also den 1.0.4er. Und wegen der Bluescreens scheint es vor allem um nividia-Kartem zu gehen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab.


----------



## Svatlas (6. Juli 2011)

Bei mir hat er komischerweise nur kurz funktioniert und dann war alles überlichtet und zwang meinen Rechner in die Knie. Davor lief alles super. Aber was ich spielen konnte sah genau so aus wie im Video. Hammer Angelegenheit dieser kleine Mod in ".
System:2500k,Gainward GTX560 TI 4GB Kingston 7-7-7-20. nicht übertaktet.

Ich freu mich wenn der komplett funktionsfähig ist) Vieleicht lags auch daran das ich GTA EFLC nur besitze. Was aber auch ohne Mod der Knaller ist^^


----------



## Preey (6. Juli 2011)

Herbboy Danke


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2011)

guck aber vorher, ob man den Patch auch noch einzeln bekommen kann


----------



## Stephan1982 (6. Juli 2011)

Monstermic schrieb:


> Now you can, alternatively, download a texture mod of your desire. I suggest "Better City Textures" that clock in at over *7GB* unpacked.
> 
> GTAGarage.com
> 
> Also sind tatsächlich viel bessere texturen  UND andere bäume UND iCEnhancer UND downsampling.


 
Lol!!! 7GB-Textur-Pack!!! 7GB!!! und und und! 

Erst dann sieht es so aus wie auf den Screens! Wird aber dankenswerter Weise nirgends in der News erwähnt. Den Usern wird hier weis gemacht, dass ein lächerlicher 2,82MB-Lightning-Patch, der in ein paar Sekunden installiert ist, solch eine Veränderung hervorruft! Und es fühlt sich einfach mal kein Redakteur angesprochen, auch nach 90 Kommentaren nicht, diesen auf schlechter Recherche basierenden News-Text zu korrigieren!


----------



## Nuallan (6. Juli 2011)

Stephan1982 schrieb:


> Lol!!! 7GB-Textur-Pack!!! 7GB!!! und und und!
> 
> Erst dann sieht es so aus wie auf den Screens! Wird aber dankenswerter Weise nirgends in der News erwähnt. Den Usern wird hier weis gemacht, dass ein lächerlicher 2,82MB-Lightning-Patch, der in ein paar Sekunden installiert ist, solch eine Veränderung hervorruft! Und es fühlt sich einfach mal kein Redakteur angesprochen, auch nach 90 Kommentaren nicht, diesen auf schlechter Recherche basierenden News-Text zu korrigieren!



Du hast absolut keine Ahnung wovon du redest.. Wenn du Motion Blur, FXAA, Depth of Field, Light Shafts, Lense Flare etc. als lightning bezeichnest ist dir nicht mehr zu helfen. Du solltest du dich mal mit diesem "lächerlichen" Patch auseinandersetzen und lernen wie man ihn nutzt. Und am Ende guck dir mal das Spiel @ stock an, und danach mit diesem "kleinen" Patch. LOL!!!11ELF


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2011)

Morathi schrieb:


> Die Lichteffekte gehen auf jeden Fall.


 
Morathi, wie hast Du das denn installiert und gestartet? Wenn ich die Steam-Version starte, dann kommt ein Checkprogramm, das mir sagt, dass meine Version nicht supportet wird ^^


Und wenn ich den Patch 1.0.4 vorher manuell installiere (bei Steam die Autoupdates abgestellt), meckert mein GTA dann rum, dass ich social Club benutzen muss...


----------



## thor2101 (7. Juli 2011)

Die Version1.2.5 für den gta version 1.0.7.0 wird am 11.7. veröffentlicht!!


----------



## Morathi (7. Juli 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Morathi, wie hast Du das denn installiert und gestartet? Wenn ich die Steam-Version starte, dann kommt ein Checkprogramm, das mir sagt, dass meine Version nicht supportet wird ^^
> 
> 
> Und wenn ich den Patch 1.0.4 vorher manuell installiere (bei Steam die Autoupdates abgestellt), meckert mein GTA dann rum, dass ich social Club benutzen muss...


 
Einfach Nuallans Anleitung folgen, nur das Versions-Downgrading ignorieren (Punkt 1). Also Xliveless, dann ICEnhancer, die visualsettings.dat in den richtigen Ordner spielen und bei Bedarf noch das Update 1.4 sowie die Straßentexturen hinterher.

Das Spiel danach offline starten (Social Club braucht eh keiner ).


Ich hätte noch ne andere Frage: Wie schafft man die magische (für GTA) 20 bzw. 25 FPS-Grenze? In Außenbereichen dümpel ich meist zwischen 10-17 FPS rum, was zwar geht aber nicht sonderlich nasprechend ist. 

Bin auf Arbeit, hab deswegen keine genauen Hardwaredaten (liefere ich heute abend nach). Was ich schon sagen kann:
Intel Quadcore 2,66GHz
GeForce GTX460 0124 VRam
6 GB ram

Meine Einstellungen momentan sind Texturen alle auf "hoch", Sichtweite 30, Objektdetailentfernung 40, Verkehr 30. 
Spannend ist, dass sich, wenn ich  an den Reglern für Sichtweite etc. etwas ändere, das so gut wie keinen Einfluss hat auf die FPS-Anzahl.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juli 2011)

XLiveless verhindert doch aber XBox Live und damit die Achievements, oder? 

Außerdem würden mich auch die Car-Mods sowie Texturemods interessieren, die hier verwendet wurden.


----------



## Nuallan (7. Juli 2011)

thor2101 schrieb:


> Die Version1.2.5 für den gta version 1.0.7.0 wird am 11.7. veröffentlicht!!



Wo steht das?




Morathi schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch ne andere Frage: Wie schafft man die magische (für GTA) 20 bzw. 25 FPS-Grenze? In Außenbereichen dümpel ich meist zwischen 10-17 FPS rum, was zwar geht aber nicht sonderlich nasprechend ist.



Ich schätze mal du hast ne Intel-Core-i-CPU, und dann sind 10 Fps schon arg wenig. Ich komme selten unter 15-20, und hab auf jeden Fall den schlechteren Rechner. Hast du noch andere Mods drauf? Oder Nachtschatten aktiviert? Glaube das zieht bei 1.0.7.0 ordentlich Performance. Könnte auch am Patch selber liegen, ist aber unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Morathi (7. Juli 2011)

thor2101 schrieb:


> Die Version1.2.5 für den gta version 1.0.7.0 wird am 11.7. veröffentlicht!!


 


Nuallan schrieb:


> Wo steht das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nur die Mods, die du in deiner Anleitung aufgeführt hast. Nachtschatten sind deaktiviert. Wie gesagt finde ich es auch schon relaitv mekrwürdig, dass sich an der Framerate kaum was ändert, wenn ich mit den Werten rumspiele...ich werd heute abend mal einen Screenshots meiner Einstellungen machen (mit dem Core-i bin ich mir allerdings nicht sicher. Meine ich hätte noch etwas älteres).


----------



## Bobsel (7. Juli 2011)

Woher weiß ich wo Steam das hin installiert? 
kann mir mal jemand sagen ob man das im Steam Ordner findet?


----------



## ShadowDoom (7. Juli 2011)

Findest du im Steam Ordner 

Steam\SteamApps\common\grand theft auto iv


----------



## thor2101 (7. Juli 2011)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Wo steht das?


 
auf seiner facebook-seite.


----------



## Comp4ny (7. Juli 2011)

Die Grafik sieht zwar sehr sehr gut aus,
aber ist vieeeeeel zu Grell und Schimmernd. Vieleicht gibts ja irgendwann die Mod ohne so viel Helligkeit.
Aber der PC sollte auch gut dafür sein, da mehr Leistung benötigt wird.


----------



## Svatlas (7. Juli 2011)

An alle die nur GTA EFLC besitzen. Versuchts nicht es gibt nur Probleme) Habs jetzt das 4x versucht mit Neuinstallationen und mit der beschriebenen Anleitung. Alles viel zu grell und überbelichtet und bei Nacht eine Katastrophe^^. Mods on/off aber irgendwas stimmt da auch nicht dann im Original Zustand. Tagsüber gehts aber dann nicht sobald Wetterwechsel und Co eintreten. Werd mir GTA IV wohl nochmal holen müssen dachte EFLC würde ausreichen. Wenn wer es mit EFLC hinbekommen hat lasst es mich oder uns wissen


----------



## Stephan1982 (7. Juli 2011)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Du hast absolut keine Ahnung wovon du redest.. Wenn du Motion Blur, FXAA, Depth of Field, Light Shafts, Lense Flare etc. als lightning bezeichnest ist dir nicht mehr zu helfen. Du solltest du dich mal mit diesem "lächerlichen" Patch auseinandersetzen und lernen wie man ihn nutzt. Und am Ende guck dir mal das Spiel @ stock an, und danach mit diesem "kleinen" Patch. LOL!!!11ELF


 Du hast mich falsch verstanden! Ich will den Patch gar nicht schlecht reden! Er bewirkt bestimmt einiges! Das "lächerlich" bezog sich nur auf die recht kleine MB-Größe! Darüber hinaus werden Texturen durch den Patch aber dennoch nicht geändert! Wenn man also wirklich die komplette Pracht wie im Video erleben will, muss man 7GB Texturen austauschen! (ein etwas freundlicherer Umgangston wäre dennoch wünschenswert)


----------



## ShadowDoom (7. Juli 2011)

Es gibt aber ja auch noch den GTA IV Ultimate Textures Mod der auf PCGH erwähnt wird, dieser ist mit rund 4,4 GB zwar auch nicht gerade klein, aber scheint auch gute Texturen zu bieten wie ich schon in manchen Vids gesehen habe.

BTW: Wie kommst du darauf, dass es gerade dieses 7GB große Texturen Pack ist, welches in dem Video verwendet wurde?^^


----------



## Nuallan (7. Juli 2011)

Stephan1982 schrieb:


> Du hast mich falsch verstanden! Ich will den Patch gar nicht schlecht reden! Er bewirkt bestimmt einiges! Das "lächerlich" bezog sich nur auf die recht kleine MB-Größe! Darüber hinaus werden Texturen durch den Patch aber dennoch nicht geändert! Wenn man also wirklich die komplette Pracht wie im Video erleben will, muss man 7GB Texturen austauschen! (ein etwas freundlicherer Umgangston wäre dennoch wünschenswert)



Ok, dann entschuldige ich mich. Habs wohl echt falsch verstanden.. Ich werde halt immer angry wenn ich mehr als ein Satzzeichen sehe 



thor2101 schrieb:


> auf seiner facebook-seite.



Stimmt, ganz übersehen. Danke 
Mal gucken ob er es auch einhalten kann, die erste Version hat er (weil alle genervt haben) zu früh rausgebracht.



Mentor501 schrieb:


> Wow, darf ich dir als Folter die Bild vor die Nase halten?



Nein, danke!!!


----------



## Mentor501 (7. Juli 2011)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Ok, dann entschuldige ich mich. Habs wohl echt falsch verstanden.. Ich werde halt immer angry wenn ich mehr als ein Satzzeichen sehe



Wow, darf ich dir als Folter die Bild vor die Nase halten? 

Unglaublich, dass ich mir das Spiel einen Tag nach der ersten News über diesen Patch tatsächlich (wieder)gekauft habe, hatte es damals verkauft aufgrund der massiven Grafik und Performance Probleme.


----------



## Morathi (7. Juli 2011)

So, wieder daheim. Ich habe einen Q8400 @ 2,66GHz drin. Sind 4 CPUs. Help? ^^


----------



## Nuallan (7. Juli 2011)

Morathi schrieb:


> So, wieder daheim. Ich habe einen Q8400 @ 2,66GHz drin. Sind 4 CPUs. Help? ^^



Hab grad -> das <- gefunden. Das könnte dir helfen


----------



## Stephan1982 (7. Juli 2011)

ShadowDoom schrieb:


> Es gibt aber ja auch noch den GTA IV Ultimate Textures Mod der auf PCGH erwähnt wird, dieser ist mit rund 4,4 GB zwar auch nicht gerade klein, aber scheint auch gute Texturen zu bieten wie ich schon in manchen Vids gesehen habe.
> 
> BTW: Wie kommst du darauf, dass es gerade dieses 7GB große Texturen Pack ist, welches in dem Video verwendet wurde?^^


 Hat das nicht jemand weiter oben so erwähnt? Da stand doch irgendwo ein Zitat des Patch-Herstellers auf englisch? *grübel* 

Mag auch sein, dass ich das falsch gelesen habe. Insgesamt ist es aber doch ärgerlich, wenn in der News nichtmal drin steht welche Mods neben dem ICenhancer benutzt wurden.


----------



## ShadowDoom (7. Juli 2011)

Am besten dann zu PCGH gehen, der Link wurde hier glaub ich auch schon mal gepostet:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...Mod-erste-Bilder-und-Video/Action-Spiel/Test/

Dort ist auch ein Link zu diesem YouTube Video, bei dem auch aufgelistet ist welche Mods enthalten sind:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFY9XeoFiIo&


Warum kann ich mich mit meinem PCG Account eigtl. nicht bei PCGH einloggen? Ich dachte die hätten das mal alles zusammen gelegt damit man nur noch einen Account hat? PCGames, macht mal das das geht xD


----------



## starhorst (7. Juli 2011)

Kein Plan haben wie GTA5 aussehen wird, Hauptsache es steht im Titel der News. Davon abgesehen, das es bei GTA5, wann auch immer es kommt, sicher nur nicht nur darum geht GTA4 in der Grafik zu überbieten...*gähn*


----------



## Morathi (7. Juli 2011)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Hab grad -> das <- gefunden. Das könnte dir helfen


 
Der link führt mich zum nächsten Artikel über die Mod hier auf pcgames.de. Sollte das so sein?


----------



## ShadowDoom (7. Juli 2011)

@Morathi:

Ist mir auch aufgefallen, scheint ein Bug der Seite zu sein. Wenn du auf alle xx Kommentare lesen klickst, kannst du den Link anklicken und wirst zur richtigen Seite weiter geleitet 

@starhorst:
Das habe ich schonmal irgendwo gelesen, darauf hat ein Redakteur geantwortet, dass man halt davon aus geht das GTA 5 nicht so aussehen wird wenn es 2012 oder so rauskommt. Irgendwie so nur in besser wurde das beschrieben 

-edit-
Habs gefunden, stand in der Beschreibung bei PCGH von dem Link den ich weiter oben schon gepostet hatte lol:

"Sofern der Nachfolger GTA 5 wirklich 2012 und damit noch auf der aktuellen Konsolengeneration erscheint, wird dessen Grafik unterhalb des hier Möglichen liegen."


----------

